# Pronunciation of halászcsárda



## osemnais

I'm interested to know how the sibilant cluster is pronounced. According to forvo it is pronounced as if it was two separate words. According to Wikipedia however, there is an assimilation taking place, changing szcs to scs. What is the case? Does the wiki article hold water? If it does, how widespread is it? Thanks in advance.


----------



## franknagy

It is pronounced as 
Halász+csárda. (English holahs+ charda.)
The collision of "sz" and "cs" does not cause melting of consonants.
I disagree with the paragraph of wihi artice:


> If one of the two adjacent sibilants is an affricate, the first one changes its place of articulation, e.g. _mala*cs*ág_ [mɒlɒtʃːaːɡ], _halá*szcs*árda_ [hɒlaːʃtʃaːrdɒ] 'Hungarian fish restaurant'. Sibilant affricate-fricative sequences like /tʃʃ/ are pronounced the same as geminate affricate [tʃː] during normal speech.


The _mala*cs*ág_ is pronunced with separate *c* and *s*. 

However:
Igazság and  gazság are pronounced as igasság and gasság, respectively.


----------



## Zsanna

I tried it on myself first and it is true that I couldn't hear it, either (although I could "feel" that there was some kind of change...). 
I also tried to pronounce "halá*s*csárda" and it didn't sound right. (When you pronounce a word in itself, you can't help pronouncing it as close to its written form as possible, so I suppose it was to be expected.)

However, "a foreign ear" (in the family) didn't have any problem identifying the "non (Hungarian) _sz_"-sound to be an (English) "sh".


----------



## francisgranada

Some "combinations" of pronunciation are simply physically impossible.  In other words, even if one is convinced about _what _one has pronounced, exact measurements may give _different _real results. 

My personal opinion: 

1) If _halászcsárda _is pronounced without any hiatus or pause between _halász _and _csárda_, then there is no difference between the pronunciation of  _halá*szcs*árda _and _halá*scs*árda _(in this sense the _Wikipedia _is right).

2) If there is a small pause in between, then the assimilation doesn't take place. I think this is the case of the pronunciation given by _Forvo _(the two words are pronounced quite separetely). 

I think in the common spoken language, spontaneously the situation 1) is more typical.


----------



## Zsanna

See also this thead for further explanation of the use.


----------



## franknagy

> 1) If _halászcsárda _is pronounced without any hiatus or pause between _halász _and _csárda_, then there is no difference between the pronunciation of  _halá*szcs*árda _and _halá*scs*árda _(in this sense the _Wikipedia _is right).



Erre mondják, hogy csak a jeles tanulók hallják.


----------



## gorilla

It's between the two extremes. Also depends on speed and formality. If you're talking fast with friends, you may say it more like haláscsárda (although not totally), but there is always a bit of interaction between the sz and the cs.


----------

